# Pearl Izumi Short Sizing



## TLud (Mar 19, 2008)

I've been riding with generic riding shorts for several years now. They've held up great, but I decided to order the Pearl Izumi Attack shorts from Performance. The sizing chart isn't particularly helpful. It shows Large for a 36" waist and X-Large for a 39" waist. I can fit into 36" waist pants, but it's a tight fit. I'm probably more of a 37". Since most bike shorts seem to run small, I ordered the X-Large. However, I'm now reading that the PI Attacks run a little big. Should I change my order to Large? Thx.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

http://www.pearlizumi.com/product.php?mode=view&pc_id=331&product_id=1229387

The website says 35-37 is a size L and 38-41 is XL. I suspect the XL will be too large.


----------



## TLud (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that chart, too. Apparently, there are two different sizing charts floating around, and I wasn't sure which one is current. I think you're right though, so I'll try to change my order.


----------



## jtdbsr (Jan 7, 2007)

I have the PI Microsensor bibs in XL and I wear 36-38 waist in jeans depending on the brand. The bibs fit just perfect.


----------



## Franz (Oct 14, 2005)

*Large*

I am 36 and the PI large is a prefect fit for me.


----------



## TLud (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the input, folks. I switched out my order from the XL to the L. I figured: (1) better a little tight and no chafing; (2) I'm losing and will continue to lose weight; and (3) I can always return them if they don't fit.


----------



## jefflee83 (Mar 31, 2008)

i'm looking at pearl izumi shorts as well now. I have a 30" waist. Some websites I went to said I'm a size small? All my regular clothes are medium, but I've never bought cycling clothes before. Should I get a small?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

TLud said:


> I've been riding with generic riding shorts for several years now. They've held up great, but I decided to order the Pearl Izumi Attack shorts from Performance. The sizing chart isn't particularly helpful. It shows Large for a 36" waist and X-Large for a 39" waist. I can fit into 36" waist pants, but it's a tight fit. I'm probably more of a 37". Since most bike shorts seem to run small, I ordered the X-Large. However, I'm now reading that the PI Attacks run a little big. Should I change my order to Large? Thx.


PI runs ridiculously large. They used to run true, but switched their sizing to accommodate the fragile egos of overweight Americans, sometime in the late 90s. They're one of the few garments where I easily fit into a small. Get the large. Hell get mediums.

On second thought, do yourself a favor and get something other than PI, especially the attacks (which happen to attack your 'taint).


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

jefflee83 said:


> i'm looking at pearl izumi shorts as well now. I have a 30" waist. Some websites I went to said I'm a size small? All my regular clothes are medium, but I've never bought cycling clothes before. Should I get a small?


I would think twice on the PI shorts...I'm your size and even the smalls were big on me...

Like Botto said, PI tends to run large on their sizing...

I've found that Giordana fits my frame much better and Assos even better....


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

I have the xl bibs and I am a 38.
they are too big and the straps are way too long. The legs are too big (at the elastic) as well.
I bought them due to my gut. 

I have some older shorts in a large that are a little too small.
Maybe the newer larges would be a better fit until I lose the gut.

I would go with the large if I were you.


----------



## I am Dirt (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm similar to Pigpen. I've got a 38" waist and was given a few pairs of Pearl bibs and shorts. The XLs were too big in both. The Larges were perfect. Most European shorts I wear an XL. Some I wear an XXL. It just depends on the cut. 

Hope that helps.

Pete


----------



## Joshua Finch (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm a size 31 and my Mediums fit, but they are almost loose.


----------



## slowtrevor (Jun 11, 2007)

when they list the waist length for bibs, where are they measuring it at, the top of the hip? I am asking b/c I usually just buy shorts, and am thinking of getting a pair of bibs


----------



## MeSparks (Jan 19, 2008)

*XXL for me*

I just went through this with several manufacturers. I'm in a 36-36 jean...waist is a bit tight. XXL for PI Attack, PI Ultrasensor Slice, Voler Elite's. XXL fits great. I have no explanation re: other 36 waist fitting into a L or XL (!?!).


----------



## MeSparks (Jan 19, 2008)

Correction. All my PIs are XL, Voler XXL. Sorry for any confusion.  The Voler Elite's are very nice.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

Joshua Finch said:


> I'm a size 31 and my Mediums fit, but they are almost loose.


that's probably because they are.


----------

